# trivia 12/30



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you know...  If stretched end to end, all the Slinky toys sold since 1945
-when they first came on the scene-would circle the globe 126 times. 

1. what year last saw halley's comet in our sky?
2. the dalai lama is the titular head of which country?
3. name the breakfast cereal hawked by a leprechaun?
4. who was gerald ford's running mate in 1976?
5. in the poem, what was the name of hiawatha's wife?
6. what's lil'' abner's last name?
TRUTH OR CRAP ??
there are more than 2.5 million possible poker hands in a 52-card deck. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
 1. 1986
2. TIBET
3. LUCKY CHARMS
4. BOB DOLE
5. MINNEHAHA
6. YOKUM
FACT !!
there are 2,598,960, to be exact.  
the game of poker is unlike other casino games in that the players play against one another, rather than against the house.
over 70 million decks of cards are sold yearly in the u.s.a.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

Only knew 2 & 3!

Cameron


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2005)

2 out of six is about normal for anyone but us trivia freaks.....


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

Well how would I know #1? I was only born in '92!

Cameron


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2005)

the comet was first mentioned in 240 b.c.
and has come by every 76 years since

watch for it in 2061!!


----------



## cara (Dec 30, 2005)

missed #1 by one year, but got #2 right..


----------



## pdswife (Dec 30, 2005)

I got Bob Dole, lucky charms and Tibet right!  I'm on a roll today.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 30, 2005)

yougogirl!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew 1, 2 and 5.  Not easy for non-Americans!


----------



## corazon (Dec 30, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I knew 1, 2 and 5. Not easy for non-Americans!


 
Well, Ishbel you did better than I.  I roughly knew when the comet happened because one of my first memories is watching it from my bedroom window with my sis and parents.  Also knew the lucky charms.  I got the last question right but technically I guessed.  50/50 chance of getting it right!


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 30, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Well, Ishbel you did better than I. I roughly knew when the comet happened because one of my first memories is watching it from my bedroom window with my sis and parents. Also knew the lucky charms. I got the last question right but technically I guessed. 50/50 chance of getting it right![/quote
> 
> I am assuming that Lucky charms is the name of some sort of breakfast cereal?


----------



## corazon (Dec 30, 2005)

You're right Ishbel


----------

